# If an anthro has a sheath, how does it pee?



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Would it have to do a handstand? 

Does it stand a few feet away and leave a perfect parabola of piss? 

I don't get it 
.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Remember the aliens from Scary Move 3?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Remember the aliens from Scary Move 3?


 
No because that sounds like an awful film and I am not a terrible person


----------



## Smelge (Mar 7, 2011)

It doesn't need to. A sheath is your standard Bag of Holding. It acts like a catheter and stores the piss within until there's an opportunity to pour it out or combine it with another item.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> No because that sounds like an awful film and I am not a terrible person


 
You make me feel bad now. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It doesn't need to. A sheath is your standard Bag of Holding. It acts like a catheter and stores the piss within until there's an opportunity to pour it out or combine it with another item.


 
Depending on how many points you put into your "kinkster" attribute, the pee may be used on other characters.


I think I mixed up a few games there.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

Hands and knees, LK.  Hands and knees.

Also nearby trees...


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hands and knees, LK.  Hands and knees.



Wouldn't that risk getting piss all over the arms? What if it's muddy? That sounds unreasonable.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Wouldn't that risk getting piss all over the arms? What if it's muddy? That sounds unreasonable.


 
I am just thinking of how dogs do it.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 7, 2011)

You need a little manual labor...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope this thread will make furries realize that giving anthro animals sheaths is a pretty damn stupid idea.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope this thread will make furries realize that giving anthro animals sheaths is a pretty damn stupid idea.


 
When have furries every realized ANYTHING?


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah cause coming up with a way for a furry with a sheath to piss standing up would completely baffle an engineer.  :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 7, 2011)

1- Pull sheath back
2- Push dick down
3- Piss


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 1- Pull sheath back
> 2- Push dick down
> 3- Piss


 
This lol.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 1- Pull sheath back
> 2- Push dick down
> 3- Piss


 
Winner?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

That sounds pretty awkward and uncomfortable :c


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 1- Pull sheath back
> 2- Push dick down
> 3- Piss


 
In the an annoying and nasally voice of a self righteous furfag:

Aren't there bones in there? It would hurt to bend.

Sniffles*

:V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2011)

My question is why put the sheath up like where the belly button is? If I were to draw an anthro with a sheath then I would have it at normal dick level. If you have it on your stomach then when you piss wouldn't it hit you in the face?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My question is why put the sheath up like where the belly button is? If I were to draw an anthro with a sheath then I would have it at normal dick level. If you have it on your stomach then when you piss wouldn't it hit you in the face?


 
And thus another fetish is born! :V


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 7, 2011)

*facepalms* why does anyone care about this? Are we not ridiculed enough just for being furry? Geez this is like a flytrap for trolls :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> In the an annoying and nasally voice of a self righteous furfag:
> 
> Aren't there bones in there? It would hurt to bend.
> 
> ...


 
IIRC the bacculum is an unattached bone. 



Xegras said:


> And thus another fetish is born! :V


 
It's been around for ages. Google "watersports". :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Can someone please illustrate this issue and/or solutions in MS Paint or an acceptable alternative

Thanks


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> It's been around for ages. Google "watersports". :V



Not the act of peeing on someone or yourself but having the penor on the belly button to pee on your face at will. :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can someone please illustrate this issue and/or solutions in MS Paint or an acceptable alternative
> 
> Thanks


 
Use your imagination. C:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 7, 2011)

This bloody thread.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

oh my god I remember the original thread.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the piss just stays in their body, mixing in with blood until it has a chance to release.



LizardKing said:


> Can someone please illustrate this issue and/or solutions in MS Paint or an acceptable alternative
> 
> Thanks


 Fine.







EDIT: Ok, I'm probably missing some joke, so I'll be over there on another part of the forum. :|


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Can someone please illustrate this issue and/or solutions in MS Paint or an acceptable alternative
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm sure FA or e621 might have what you are looking for.  Heck, even Fchan might have something.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2011)

You know..I never did understand what the difference between a sheath and a knot was. Same with cut and uncut. :/

No need to illustrate it though. I'm fine. This thread just reminded me of this.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow said:


> You know..I never did understand what the difference between a sheath and a knot was. Same with cut and uncut. :/
> 
> No need to illustrate it though. I'm fine. This thread just reminded me of this.


 If the dick has a "sheath" it's uncircumcised. The "knot" has nothing to do with it.

And that is your dick lesson for today.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow said:


> You know..I never did understand what the difference between a sheath and a knot was. Same with cut and uncut. :/


 
You're way too young.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Alstor said:


> IMG



This reminds of japanese movies, someone gets a papercut and sprays blood for thirty minutes in all directions.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow said:


> You know..I never did understand what the difference between a sheath and a knot was. Same with cut and uncut. :/
> 
> No need to illustrate it though. I'm fine. This thread just reminded me of this.


 
You are a girl.  We understand, Willow.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 7, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This reminds of japanese movies, someone gets a papercut and sprays blood for thirty minutes in all directions.


 
Have you been watching Tokyo Gore Police? :V


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> Have you been watching Tokyo Gore Police? :V


 
Naw, Machine Gun Girl.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My question is why put the sheath up like where the belly button is? If I were to draw an anthro with a sheath then I would have it at normal dick level. If you have it on your stomach then when you piss wouldn't it hit you in the face?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

I gotta admit Smelge that made my day.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hahaha, ladies and gentlemen we have a winrar.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 7, 2011)

The weirdest questions get asked here. Fantasy can be explained any way you want to explain it, even if it makes no sense.


----------



## Jw (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge, I tip my hat to you


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I do not quite know how to react to that. It's true, I'll give it that.

And frankly, I would not know how answer this thread's question.

Even then, how often do you see a two-legged anthro peeing in visual fictions works? Practically never. So... what if you angle it a little and make a stream with a parabolic trajectory?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


>


 
Not only did you make my day with that but I know someone somewhere is rule 34ing it up.


----------



## Jw (Mar 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Not only did you make my day with that but I know someone somewhere is rule 34ing it up.


 
So exploitable. Also, no I realize the picture and your avatar match so closely... uh oh.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Rouz said:


> In the an annoying and nasally voice of a self righteous furfag:
> 
> Aren't there bones in there? It would hurt to bend.
> 
> ...


 

This.

There's a bone in just about every animal's penis, so even if you did simply pull the sheath down you would still have to be fully erect to bend the penis at the base.

Otherwise, PISS IN THE FACE.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Otherwise, PISS IN THE FACE.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


>



Now I really don't know how to react to it. 

Still... nice?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 7, 2011)

I always imagined that the sheath was as flexible as a human peen. Kinda like a psuedo peen hiding the real peen.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> IIRC the bacculum is an unattached bone.


 
And if your character has a human dong that's not even an issue.

Why am I posting in here? Why? >.<


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


>


 
Thanks.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And if your character has a human dong that's not even an issue.
> 
> Why am I posting in here? Why? >.<



You're fascinated by dog dong.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


>


I caught that image on FA. It makes much more sense after reading this thread.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I always imagined that the sheath was as flexible as a human peen. Kinda like a psuedo peen hiding the real peen.


 
The sheath on animals works the same was as a sheath on humans, also known as the foreskin.

A animal's sheath is simple longer and the penis is more tucked away.


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 7, 2011)

Pull it back?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe just pee on it so others can smell it? :V


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And if your character has a human dong that's not even an issue.
> 
> Why am I posting in here? Why? >.<


 
I dunno. Me? I'm bored and sick and tired of studying this damn textbook so I came here to take my mind off tomorrow's test. Maybe I should go back to studying.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure how the sheath on an anthro is supposed to work, links?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I dunno. Me? I'm bored and sick and tired of studying this damn textbook so I came here to take my mind off tomorrow's test. Maybe I should go back to studying.


 
I hope this doesn't pop in your head during you test tomorrow.

Explain Game theory-

Sheaths and peeing on anthropomorphic are a very good analogy to describe what game theory actually is....


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 7, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> I hope this thread will make furries realize that giving anthro animals sheaths is a pretty damn stupid idea.


 
Not really, so long as it's properly designed to take into account the animal's bipedal stance... and even then, there are ways to deal with how such a creature would pee.




Takun said:


> Yeah cause coming up with a way for a furry with a sheath to piss standing up *would completely baffle an engineer*.  :V


 
Part of the fun of making a fictional critter is figuring out such physical practicalities.




Adelio Altomar said:


> 1- Pull sheath back
> 2- Push dick down
> 3- Piss


 
Yes, just because your critter has a sheath doesn't mean his dick can't point down... so long as it's unsheathed first.




LizardKing said:


> That sounds pretty awkward and uncomfortable :c


 
Well, with a little choice modification to the sheath, it could work just fine.




jwmcd2 said:


> Smelge, I tip my hat to you


 
Even though I'm not wearing my hat right now, I'll also tip it to you.  That was funny...




Jesie said:


> This.
> 
> There's a bone in just about every animal's penis, so even if you did simply pull the sheath down *you would still have to be fully erect to bend the penis at the base*.
> 
> Otherwise, PISS IN THE FACE.


 
No.  If you've ever seen horses, as an example, they can "let it all hang out" even if they're geldings.




lupinealchemist said:


> I always imagined that the sheath was as flexible as a human peen. Kinda like a psuedo peen hiding the real peen.


 
Unfortunately, a sheath is not the same as a foreskin... it cannot just be "peeled back".  So, as I mentioned, it would have to be modded to do so.  As in, shortened, and not attatched to the belly.




Jesie said:


> The sheath on animals works the same was as a sheath on humans, also known as the foreskin.
> 
> *A animal's sheath is simple longer and the penis is more tucked away.*


 
It is also attached to the body, which would preclude its ability to be pulled back.  And no, the foreskin is not a "sheath" in the same way as a dog's, though in some ways it serves the same purpose... protection.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 7, 2011)

They pee how a dog pees, I would assume.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> stuff


 That's a lot of serious posting about animal dongs.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread is disgusting and funny.

Also, I happened to read a story where an answer to this question was needed.  The answer was muscular contractions just enough to poke out of the sheath, then aim and go.  Granted, the character was a taur (chakat, specifically), and the story was about a human-turned-chakat, but this being the only time I've ever considered the question for anthros bearing sheaths, I can't imagine it's much different.

Unless it's the obvious design flaw pointed out above.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> This thread is disgusting and funny.
> 
> Also, I happened to read a story where an answer to this question was needed.  The answer was muscular contractions just enough to poke out of the sheath, then aim and go.  Granted, the character was a taur (chakat, specifically), and the story was about a human-turned-chakat, but this being the only time I've ever considered the question for anthros bearing sheaths, I can't imagine it's much different.
> 
> Unless it's the obvious design flaw pointed out above.



Ariel what the hell kinda stories do you read?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 7, 2011)

Why does it have to be a dog sheath by the way. What about a horse, judging my all the that art, the dick would be in their face, at least they wouldn't get pissed on.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ariel what the hell kinda stories do you read?


 
Not many.  But that one wasn't even a subplot of the story, let alone its plot.  It was just akin to a space movie answering how astronauts use the bathroom in space.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Not many.  But that one wasn't even a subplot of the story, let alone its plot.  It was just akin to a space movie answering how astronauts use the bathroom in space.


 That's bizarre. :|


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's bizarre. :|



Welcome to furry.



Xegras said:


> Remember the aliens from Scary Move 3?


 
Drug test would be quicker to conduct.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 7, 2011)

By having a penis that has human qualities, like being soft when not aroused so that when the penis is pushed outward from the sheath it'll bend and allow for downward aiming.

Or just have a shallow sheath that allows for angle manipulation.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Why not just give them human dicks?


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

H&K, THAT'S ABSURD.

Human penises on furries? Surely you jest.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> H&K, THAT'S ABSURD.
> 
> Human penises on furries? Surely you jest.


 No no, just hear me out!

You know how anthropomorphic means human characteristics on something not human? Why not give them human dicks so they aren't abortions of anatomy and lessen the pseudo-zoophilia?

But furries love their knotted cocks too much it seems.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Their love for knotted dix will be the death of us...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 7, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Their love for knotted dix will be the death of us...


 Actually, since furries really love drawing disproportionately large dicks, their knotted dicks might be the death of themselves before us.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


> It doesn't need to. A sheath is your standard Bag of Holding. It acts like a catheter and stores the piss within until there's an opportunity to pour it out or combine it with another item.


 
lmfao i dont know nothin about dog dick but I know for a fact that isnt true


edit, idk maybe they just pee like dogs? idk
i dont really know how dog sheefweefs are positioned


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought I was the only person who was wondering about this >>


----------



## Aethze (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha, never thought about, but now I have, damn you and your inquisitive nature!

But, shit, I don't know, I would never put a sheath on an anthro character so I never would have had to worry about it.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 7, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Actually, since furries really love drawing disproportionately large dicks, their knotted dicks might be the death of themselves before us.


 
This, H&K... _This.._.


----------



## Ley (Mar 8, 2011)

... why the hell do you want to know this?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2011)

i tried googling "dog standing on hind legs" but couldnt find any pics that were big enough
http://www.biggestdog.co.uk/biggest_dog_pics/biggest_dog_7.jpg
but i do guess its possible. i just always thought the sheath was positioned diff

EDIT: I bet that lady's leg bones are crushed now


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a lot of serious posting about animal dongs.


 
Hey, gotta stay on topic, right?




Shay Feral said:


> By having a penis that has human qualities, like being soft when not aroused so that when the penis is pushed outward from the sheath it'll bend and allow for downward aiming.
> 
> *Or just have a shallow sheath that allows for angle manipulation.*


 
This would work.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Mar 8, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ... why the hell do you want to know this?


 
The Den


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

This topic again?  This makes the third time.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 8, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> This topic again?  This makes the third time.


 
not everybody spends their days on here typing "sheath" into the search bar.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 8, 2011)

*Go into den*
*See argument about dog dicks*
*Business as usual*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No no, just hear me out!
> 
> You know how anthropomorphic means human characteristics on something not human? Why not give them human dicks so they aren't abortions of anatomy and lessen the pseudo-zoophilia?
> 
> But furries love their knotted cocks too much it seems.


 
Why not combine both qualities? <<<--------- NSFW
*snickers* x3


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 8, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> This topic again?  This makes the third time.


 
But this time I made it so it's clearly superior.


----------



## mitchau (Mar 8, 2011)

Who would have thought mixing millions of years of evolution of a 2 legged animal and a 4 legged animal would have had flaws?! 

Maybe they have vacuum toilets.


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> 1- Pull sheath back
> 2- Push dick down
> 3- Piss


 
DINGDINGDING! We definitely have a winner!


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, the whole thing with anthros is that they make no sense.

So it doesn't matter if they even CAN pee.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh god, I'm so happy to be an FAF member: this thread totally made my day xDD
Also, now I know where does the new Smelge's avatar come from...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 8, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> You know, the whole thing with anthros is that they make no sense.
> 
> So it doesn't matter if they even CAN pee.


 
We're not allowed to discuss wee-wee's, because it makes the bad people say mean things about us. :V


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> We're not allowed to discuss wee-wee's, because it makes the bad people say mean things about us. :V


 
penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2011)

vacuum urinals, duh


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 8, 2011)

Coyotez said:


> penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis penis


 
Oh no, now I have to blame you for all the hate we get, since it's obvious from your post that you represent all furries.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my mspaint doodle.







I added the stool when I realized the toilet is bigger than the furry. =)


----------



## Coyotez (Mar 8, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh no, now I have to blame you for all the hate we get, since it's obvious from your post that you represent all furries.


 
I was just invited to talk about furries negativly on Oprah, Dr. Phil and Ellen DeGeneres!
What's a furry all about?

penis penis penis penis penis


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 8, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I added the stool when I realized the toilet is bigger than the furry. =)


 
How did he get on the stool without spraying it everywhere?


----------



## Aden (Mar 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> How did he get on the stool without spraying it everywhere?


 
vacuum urinals, duh


----------



## Oovie (Mar 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> How did he get on the stool without spraying it everywhere?


 Must have used his exceptional prowess, even the toilet is mystified.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## VoidBat (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's safe to assume that most furry artists never give this a second thought. 
They just want to draw animal sheaths because of the "murr"-factor.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Hey, gotta stay on topic, right?


 Yeah, but this is a goofy sarcastic topic. Not the serious discussion about animal cocks.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, but this is a goofy sarcastic topic. Not the serious discussion about animal cocks.


 Interwebz iz a seriouz bussinesz!!Furry forumz are even moar seriouz


----------



## Oovie (Mar 8, 2011)

You'd have to use a floor urinal maybe, nobody is going to appreciate you having to work out your dick and contorting it in directions every time just to use the urinal. Talk about a distraction if the dude next to you is doing that.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> not everybody spends their days on here typing "sheath" into the search bar.


 
Neither do I.  (In fact, I'd be worried if they did spend _all_ day....)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 8, 2011)

I never thought I'd learn this much about animal dick.

Thank you, internet.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 8, 2011)

Oovie said:


> You'd have to use a floor urinal maybe, nobody is going to appreciate you having to work out your dick and contorting it in directions every time just to use the urinal. Talk about a distraction if the dude next to you is doing that.


 
what? You just leave your pants closed and your dick inside if you're peeing at a urinal?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 8, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> what? You just leave your pants closed and your dick inside if you're peeing at a urinal?


 You're supposed to piss yourself when you stand at the urinal.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck urinals. Real men use the cubicals so as not to make everyone else jealous. Then you piss on the walls and seats to maintain your dominance over that territory.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's something. If there were a world of anthropomorphics wouldn't they have a different urinal design all together :|

I'm with Aden on this one....kinda.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 8, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fuck urinals. Real men use the cubicals so as not to make everyone else jealous. Then you piss on the walls and seats to maintain your dominance over that territory.


 i agreez, but what about gay submissive ppl...u cant forget thoouz


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> i agreez, but what about gay submissive ppl...u cant forget thoouz


 
Like me :3c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, but this is a goofy sarcastic topic. *Not the serious discussion about animal cocks.*


 
So, goofy, sarcastic or not, might as well give it a shot.  After all, creating alien critters is a hobby of mine.


----------



## crustone (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of you know way too much about dog dicks.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 8, 2011)

crustone said:


> Some of you know way too much about dog dicks.


 In my defense, I like learning about animals and biology.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2011)

crustone said:


> Some of you know way too much about dog dicks.


 
Some of us took anatomy in college, and got to disect animals... though in my case, all I got to disect was a rat.


----------



## crustone (Mar 8, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Some of us took anatomy in college, and got to disect animals... though in my case, all I got to disect was a rat.


 My anatomy professor never taught us about dog dicks. I guess he's doing it wrong :V


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> Here's something. If there were a world of anthropomorphics wouldn't they have a different urinal design all together :|


I doubt many artists take time to consider that option, either.


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 8, 2011)

in response to the orig question:
well you could always go for the distance shot and arc it. eventually you get good at it so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 8, 2011)

crustone said:


> *My anatomy professor never taught us about dog dicks.* I guess he's doing it wrong :V


 
Neither did mine.  However, the rat I disected was male, so I did learn a little about rat dicks.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 8, 2011)

While at the dog park today I noticed a german shepherd sitting under a tree- enjoying life... a bit too much. _It_ hung out- and _it_ bent. I imagine this applies as well to anthros.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> While at the dog park today I noticed a german shepherd sitting under a tree- enjoying life... a bit too much. *It hung out- and it bent.* I imagine this applies as well to anthros.


 
I mentioned this about horses, I'd imagine it would work that way for all sheathed anthros.  Just let it all hang out, and go.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

interesting
"FACEPAW"
It's like foreskin, doesn't cover the hole.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I mentioned this about horses, I'd imagine it would work that way for all sheathed anthros.  Just let it all hang out, and go.



But according to most of the men I've ever asked, pissing while hard burns. :3c


But that's an entirely new topic that maybe we should not start here. I'm fairly convinced many men in our society don't even realize they even have a problem. Peeing, hard or soft, should never burn.

JUST SO YOU KNOW.



BECAUSE KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE.


SO GET YO ASS CHECKED BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE, TURKEYS.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2011)

It's quite hard to pee while hard....internal mechanics prevent you from doing so so burning is probably a sign of "This shouldn't be happening"...


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesie said:


> But according to most of the men I've ever asked, pissing while hard burns. :3c


 uhh... when horses pee.. they don't have erections |:


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> uhh... when horses pee.. they don't have erections |:


 

I've never asked a horse if it burns when he pees...

I'm talking about people. Furries in themselves, in order to not piss all over themselves would have to be hard while peeing.



I've asked a few men in my time if burning while hard hurts them. The unhealthy ones always said yes, the healthy ones always said no. Yes, it can be hard to get it out, but it should never burn.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I've never asked a horse if it burns when he pees...
> 
> I'm talking about people. Furries in themselves, in order to not piss all over themselves would have to be hard while peeing


 You're not getting what Roose Hurro said though. When horses pee, they stick their dick out [flaccid] and pee.
I assume if a furry had to pee he'd stick his dick out [flaccid] and do so. That's why dicks with bones [canine] don't make sense on anthros, unless they were going through the trouble to pull out their WHOLE DICK.. but then again I got no idea how that would work so idk


----------



## Jesie (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, but most anthros, assuming they are more animal like penis wise, have bones in their dicks that would not allow them to bend.


Also, you've never watched a hoss take a piss. They don't need to do anything but just stand there. I've yet to see a hoss get semi-hard just to take a leak.

The dick is in just the right place to not piss all over themselves.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Yes, but most anthros, assuming they are more animal like penis wise, have bones in their dicks that would not allow them to bend.
> 
> 
> Also, you've never watched a hoss take a piss. They don't need to do anything but just stand there. I've yet to see a hoss get semi-hard just to take a leak.
> ...


 
That's exactly why I said baculums in anthros don't make sense.

HORSES DON'T GET FUCKING SEMIS TO PEE. Holy crap are you high?


_hoss_ *shudder*


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 9, 2011)

People are still theoryfying on this and showing their knowledge in biology?!

Really, what is the point of knowing how an animal pees?


----------



## Rouz (Mar 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's exactly why I said baculums in anthros don't make sense.
> 
> HORSES DON'T GET FUCKING SEMIS TO PEE. Holy crap are you high?
> 
> ...



Zoophiles? How the the hell do you know this much. :V

I don't even know if that is being sarcastic because I'm really curious.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 9, 2011)

That's crossed my mind a few times, too.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 9, 2011)

OP I love you!

This question , as well as several other situations where a sheath would be absolutely ridiculous to have on a bipedal character is why I never have drawn sheaths on my anthros.



Anyways , sheaths are made for things walking on four legs (to prevent their dick from dragging on the ground or something) , as soon as you end up on two , they become useless.


and yet I once got shit for not drawing sheaths. *sighs*


----------



## mapdark (Mar 9, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> People are still theoryfying on this and showing their knowledge in biology?!
> 
> Really, what is the point of knowing how an animal pees?


 
I don't think the point is to know how an animal pees , but rather to showcase furry anatomy that doesn't work or make sense.

like giving hind legs to a bipedal.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 9, 2011)

Jesie said:


> But according to most of the men I've ever asked, *pissing while hard* burns. :3c


 
We're not talking about pissing while hard, we're talking about how a sheathed anthro would use a toilet... you do know a sheathed penis can be unsheathed without having to be aroused, don't you?  Remember what I said about horses?  They can "stick it out" while "limp" (which is why even geldings can do it)...




Scotty1700 said:


> It's quite hard to pee while hard....*internal mechanics prevent you from doing so* so burning is probably a sign of "This shouldn't be happening"...


 
Mostly because the urethra shuts off to prevent urination during ejaculation, so trying to pee after is difficult, and can burn, especially for older men.




Jesie said:


> I'm talking about people. Furries in themselves, in order to not piss all over themselves *would have to be hard while peeing*.


 
Nope... as I said, a sheathed penis can be unsheathed while limp.  I've seen horses do it.  And I've also seen dog/cats do it, just before licking themselves.



Clayton said:


> You're not getting what Roose Hurro said though. *When horses pee, they stick their dick out [flaccid] and pee.*  I assume if a furry had to pee he'd stick his dick out [flaccid] and do so. That's why dicks with bones [canine] don't make sense on anthros, unless they were going through the trouble to pull out their WHOLE DICK.. but then again I got no idea how that would work so idk


 
Not quite... I've just seen horses standing there, letting it "flap in the breeze", as it they're giving it some air.  I've never seen them pee while doing that, far as I can remember.




Jesie said:


> Yes, but most anthros, assuming they are more animal like penis wise, have bones in their dicks that would not allow them to bend.
> 
> 
> Also, you've never watched a hoss take a piss. They don't need to do anything but just stand there. *I've yet to see a hoss get semi-hard just to take a leak.*
> ...


 
As I've said, I've never seen (far as I can remember) a horse piss with his pecker out, but I have seen them out, and they weren't "semi-hard".  Like I said, geldings do it.  You know, horses that can't even get semi-hard, let alone a full-out erection.  Of course, horses don't have a baculum.  And their sheaths are rather short.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Zoophiles? How the the hell do you know this much. :V
> 
> I don't even know if that is being sarcastic because I'm really curious.


 
I don't understand what you're saying? I'm not a zoo. I thought it was pretty common knowledge that dogs [as well as other mammals] have baculums.
[LINK]



mapdark said:


> Anyways , sheaths are made for things walking on four legs (to prevent their dick from dragging on the ground or something) , as soon as you end up on two , they become useless.


I draw them because I find it awkward to have bare dick/nuts on a mammal covered entirely in fur.



Roose Hurro said:


> We're not talking about pissing while hard, we're talking about how a sheathed anthro would use a toilet... you do know a sheathed penis can be unsheathed without having to be aroused, don't you?  Remember what I said about horses?  They can "stick it out" while "limp" (which is why even geldings can do it)...
> 
> Mostly because the urethra shuts off to prevent urination during ejaculation, so trying to pee after is difficult, and can burn, especially for older men.
> 
> Not quite... I've just seen horses standing there, letting it "flap in the breeze", as it they're giving it some air.  I've never seen them pee while doing that, far as I can remember.


Everything here is p/ much what I was going to say. People on FA have posted pictures with horses chillin with their dicks out, and I read they do it when they're relaxed.
It looks the same when they pee.
Horses are disgusting


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 9, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I always imagined that the sheath was as flexible as a human peen. Kinda like a psuedo peen hiding the real peen.


 
Oh god, it's a dick within a dick.  INDICKTION To find out more on this topic...we may have to go deeper...into The Den.



Jesie said:


> Their love for knotted dix will be the death of us...



What the hell is the point of knotting in anthros anyway, I mean especially since knots are used exclusivly to make sure the sperm stays in a female's vag to ensure that that male is the daddy.  But since most of us are gay anyway, whats the point, if they really wanna have an orange sized ball up there, then just have a normal peenis and fickfuck at the same time or something...



Smelge said:


> Fuck urinals. Real men use the cubicals so as not to make everyone else jealous. Then you piss on the walls and seats to maintain your dominance over that territory.



Oh...I thought that was just a drunk guy thing...


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 9, 2011)

the hell has happend to the orignal question, looked on the thread and you guys talking about pissing with a boner and a dick within a dick?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> What the hell is the point of knotting in anthros anyway, I mean especially since knots are used exclusivly to make sure the sperm stays in a female's vag to ensure that that male is the daddy.  But since most of us are gay anyway, whats the point, if they really wanna have an orange sized ball up there, then just have a normal peenis and fickfuck at the same time or something...


 Canine knots on anthros doesn't make sense in the first place. Knots serve two purposes. One, your reason, and two, to make sure no other males can mate with her.
Anthros are sentient and understand shit, they don't have mindless sex, they think about all that shit and can say "no, your babies would be ugly"
It's just furry's love for dog cock that causes them to put knots on anthros. Not only that, but they make them like buttplugs. AFAIK the knot doesn't swell until after the male is done mating, furries seem to think it's fully expanded and the male just rams it in like a fucking plug.

_"The dog is one of the rare animals to possess a penile bone, called an os penis. It is this bone that produces the partial erection required for penetration during any mating. Real erection is stimulated as entry to the vagina pushes the penile sheath back and *full erection is completed only after penetration has taken place*. So, that little bone plays a very important role in reproduction."_
Ew.

EDIT: I googled and apparently it's because the female's uterus points downward & it keeps semen from draining out? weird


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 9, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Some of us took anatomy in college, and got to disect animals... though in my case, all *I got to disect was a rat.*


 
D=

D=

D=

D=

D=

.......


How could you...? ;-;



Roose Hurro said:


> Neither did mine.  However, the rat I disected was male, so I did learn a little about rat dicks.



Teehee. ^^;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 9, 2011)

Accidental double post. Please delete.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> D=


 I skinned a rat for it's pelt 
[: <

[: <

[: <

[: <

[i bought it dead/frozen]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Canine knots on anthros doesn't make sense in the first place. Knots serve two purposes. One, your reason, and two, to make sure no other males can mate with her.
> Anthros are sentient and understand shit, they don't have mindless sex, they think about all that shit and can say "no, your babies would be ugly"


 
I wonder, wouldn't a modern tech anthro society have surgical procedures to get rid of the knot?
Would they have knot/unknot debates like out cut/uncut debates?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 9, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I wonder, wouldn't a modern tech anthro society have surgical procedures to get rid of the knot?
> Would they have knot/unknot debates like out cut/uncut debates?


 I don't think they'd have a knot to begin with.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

The fact that this is slowly turning into a serious discussion about animal cocks when it started out as a joke thread is really frightening.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 9, 2011)

You people...just why? I hate you. I hate everyone of you.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 9, 2011)

trololo. why iz thiz thread still going? I think its quite CAPITAN OBVIOUZ that the sheath is just like teh foreskin, they might need to just pull it back and omgz they are done and can pee on teh toilet. Now we can mvoe to teh next subject whitch iz, why cant they aimz xD
But i guess teh study of teh doggy cock is very interestink to furries xD


----------



## Takun (Mar 9, 2011)

Double knots = Double sexy?  Oh baby.  :333


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> trololo. why iz thiz thread still going? I think its quite CAPITAN OBVIOUZ that the sheath is just like teh foreskin, they might need to just pull it back and omgz they are done and can pee on teh toilet. Now we can mvoe to teh next subject whitch iz, why cant they aimz xD
> But i guess teh study of teh doggy cock is very interestink to furries xD


 Wow.

Read this thread please.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.



Takun said:


> Double knots = Double sexy?  Oh baby.  :333


 Omg u know it bby <3


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wow.
> 
> Read this thread please.
> 
> ...


Ya i read a little, this one was fun "*popular members" and the "us" next*, good job u haz 10k posts u are a winrar xD and should be proud of
Ty for the linkzorz, waz fun xD. Plz dont quote cuz i dont want to derail a furry topic once again
Woof woof
Whatz up with teh knot thinkz, am i teh only member that finds them "not very nice"


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Ya i read a little, this one was fun "*popular members" and the "us" next*, good job u haz 10k posts u are a winrar xD and should be proud of
> Ty for the linkzorz, waz fun xD. Plz dont quote cuz i dont want to derail a furry topic once again
> Woof woof
> Whatz up with teh knot thinkz, am i teh only member that finds them "not very nice"


 Ok this has to be a troll now. No way they are serious. :|


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok this has to be a troll now. No way they are serious. :|


 Well there ar ppl who dont liek doggy knotz so much  and prefer teh moar normal thingz


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Well there ar ppl who dont liek doggy knotz so much  and prefer teh moar normal thingz


 I'm referring more to your stupidity and your horrid spelling and grammar.

If you're a troll than bravo, you're one of the few good ones I've seen here.


----------



## Wolfy2449 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm referring more to your stupidity and your horrid spelling and grammar.
> 
> If you're a troll than bravo, you're one of the few good ones I've seen here.


 
Thank you, thank you, i would like to thank my mothar, my fathar, my grandfathar, my friend mitsus, and especially GOD who gave me so much plenty of talent


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm referring more to your stupidity and your horrid spelling and grammar.
> 
> If you're a troll than bravo, you're one of the few good ones I've seen here.


 
What? Being retarded and horrible at spelling makes people good trolls now? Standards have gone down.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> What? Being retarded and horrible at spelling makes people good trolls now? Standards have gone down.


 No I meant that they were being a good troll by acting like an annoying fuckwit yet still being believable, unlike the idiots that join up here and post stupid 4chan shit.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 9, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> what? You just leave your pants closed and your dick inside if you're peeing at a urinal?


 What? You unzip your pants, flip out your dick and use the urinal. In this situation you're unzipping your pants, digging it out of a mound of skin- Sheesh!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 9, 2011)

Oovie said:


> In this situation you're unzipping your pants, digging it out of a mound of skin- Sheesh!


 
Ah, so you've met the average furry then.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> trololo. why iz thiz thread still going? I think its quite CAPITAN OBVIOUZ that the sheath is just like teh foreskin, they might need to just pull it back and omgz they are done and can pee on teh toilet. Now we can mvoe to teh next subject whitch iz, why cant they aimz xD
> But i guess teh study of teh doggy cock is very interestink to furries xD


 


Wolfy2449 said:


> Well there ar ppl who dont liek doggy knotz so much  and prefer teh moar normal thingz


 


Wolfy2449 said:


> Thank you, thank you, i would like to thank my mothar, my fathar, my grandfathar, my friend mitsus, and especially GOD who gave me so much plenty of talent



Oh my god, please for the love of all that is sacred in this grammitical world, stop fucking posting, you asshat.  Yeah, I may not be the best poster on here, but at least my shitposts are legible, unlike yours which actually gave me eyestrain halfway through the first paragraph.  So you have a choice, either A. Sort your grammar and spelling out, or B. fuck off to somewhere like 4chan, where they don't give a shit.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Ah, so you've met the average furry then.


 Haha, that's a _lovely_ image. I'm imagining a smell from it in fact... Sweaty cheese? *Hurrrp*


----------



## crustone (Mar 9, 2011)

Wolfy2449 said:


> Ya i read a little, this one was fun "*popular members" and the "us" next*, good job u haz 10k posts u are a winrar xD and should be proud of
> Ty for the linkzorz, waz fun xD. Plz dont quote cuz i dont want to derail a furry topic once again
> Woof woof
> Whatz up with teh knot thinkz, am i teh only member that finds them "not very nice"


 
This guy's a pro


----------



## Redregon (Mar 9, 2011)

wow... furries and their sheafy-weefies. 

protip: sheaths are to protect the penis and prevent it from dragging on the ground. giving an anthro any human characteristics (like bipedal) means that it would be completely unnessessary from an evolutionary point of view. hence, having a sheath on a character is completely useless (at least for canids and the like... if the sheath were aimed downwards like in felines and such, not as much of an issue... but most others? yeah... pointless... pointless in felines cases too but w/e)

sheesh... this isn't helping to defuse the whole "all furries are into dogfucking" attitude we face here and there.


----------



## Icky (Mar 9, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh my god, please for the love of all that is sacred in this grammitical world, stop fucking posting, you asshat.  Yeah, I may not be the best poster on here, but at least my shitposts are legible, unlike yours which actually gave me eyestrain halfway through the first paragraph.  So you have a choice, either A. Sort your grammar and spelling out, or B. fuck off to somewhere like 4chan, where they don't give a shit.


 
...When the hell did you start doing that?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

Guys,
Behave or behead.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Guys,
> Behave or behead.


 
For the love of God please behead this thread.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> For the love of God please behead this thread.


 
But it's going so well!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> For the love of God please behead this thread.


 
Not until it falls off of the rail.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Guys,
> Behave or behead.


 Just put it out of it's misery Zeke.

Please.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

-eyeroll-
Fine....I, Zeke, shall *[Crusader's Strike]* this thread. :V
All of you, get out and do something productive!


----------

